# Capture one update for r5 support finally available



## lichtlinien (Aug 25, 2020)

Any experiences anyone?


----------



## john1970 (Aug 25, 2020)

I noticed that if you protect a RAW file in camera that Capture One throws an error during importing the protected RAW file. Can anyone else replicate this problem? Please let me know. I also noticed that if I imported a picture into Canon DPP that the highlights were not clipped and the highlights were clipped in Capture One. These are just my first two observations. I can work with the highlights, but the error with protected RAW files is annoying. 

Thank you,
John


----------



## HenryL (Aug 26, 2020)

john1970 said:


> I noticed that if you protect a RAW file in camera that Capture One throws an error during importing the protected RAW file. Can anyone else replicate this problem? Please let me know. I also noticed that if I imported a picture into Canon DPP that the highlights were not clipped and the highlights were clipped in Capture One. These are just my first two observations. I can work with the highlights, but the error with protected RAW files is annoying.
> 
> Thank you,
> John


Since I started using C1 earlier this year, I've found changing the profile to Linear Response produces better results for me. The default curves can be on the aggressive side if exposure is pushing the limits a bit. C1 has been great, but it's still new to me so maybe I just haven't found a way to break it yet.


----------

